# Prop with a split tip and rough leading...



## bjkirby2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

I took a prop to Sensenich with a two-inch split in one tip and horribly gravel-dinged 20-year leading edges. I expected them to build me a new prop but they called stating they could due an overhaul on this on this one for half the money. We'll see how it goes. See it at Sun N Fun! Prop Magicians?

We'll see.

Bj


----------

